# Prescribed wildfire study (Monroe)



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice article. I've loved the work being done on Monroe with the Aspen project. The elk are loving the areas they've treated. In this article in mentions this burn will be on the north end of the unit. I imagine above Monroe and on the Cove side of things. Just an FYI

https://www.theatlantic.com/science...entists-are-setting-wildfires-purpose/600550/


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

While I was up there during the muzzle loader hunt I saw all kinds of timber that is pilled up and ready to burn. It looks like they are working to eliminate a lot of the evergreen forest up on the Monroe Mountain. This was primarily from the Dry Creek Rd north. It is really opening up the forest for more grass grazing. 

It is too bad but it is also destroying a lot of dusky grouse habitat as they are doing it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> While I was up there during the muzzle loader hunt I saw all kinds of timber that is pilled up and ready to burn. It looks like they are working to eliminate a lot of the evergreen forest up on the Monroe Mountain. This was primarily from the Dry Creek Rd north. It is really opening up the forest for more grass grazing.
> 
> It is too bad but it is also destroying a lot of dusky grouse habitat as they are doing it.


Yeah the plans I saw a year or two ago that showed what they will do are extensive. Much of the cove side will be burned where there is thick pine areas. A lot of it desperately needs it. Much of it is beetle kill. I'm pretty interested to see what specific areas this fire is actually going to occur on.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I haven't read all the details but I've read some articles on the project. Per dusky grouse, I've been in some post-treatmeant forest that is some amazing habitat. Thinning post-climax mixed conifer can increase feed and edge. But it all depends on design and application.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope it succeeds. I was amazed the last time I was down there how extensive the removal has been.
Spent some time helping maintain the fencing around some of the new aspen groves. It takes awhile keeping elk and cattle out to allow the new growth to survive the onslaught.


----------

